# Amazing HOUSE JUMP video!



## Penneywize (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey guys, just can't help it, gotta show this video to you all..

Check it out by clicking here!

Hope you like it... LEt me know what u guys think!



More funny RC videos can be found here:
http://www.monsterrccentral.com/rcvideos



Happy RC'in all!!


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

pretty sure that is josh cyrul!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

That's a great vid!!


----------



## Derek Buono (Nov 9, 2004)

That's part of the DVD from xxxmain. The DVD is great! www.xxxmain.com


----------

